#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Do you know about RPA Website?

## Bhavya

RPA website is the website which is automated by Robotic Process Automation (RPA). By implementing a RPA software in the website you can allow robots to do certain AI tasks letting them to control Desktop applications, collect data,manipulate data or feed data to other applications.As of now RPA enable to function only on the UI level instead of the API interface level of a website.You can use RPA on websites like news & media websites or eCommerce websites. Also you can use RPA for Customer order processing, incoming customer E-mail query processing, Transferring data from one system to another and Call center operations. 

*If you guys want to learn more about RPA website, Feel free to ask your queries in the comments!*

----------

